# Black and White starters being announcd next saturday



## Nic (May 6, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

TV Tokyo's description for May 16th's Pokemon Sunday episode states that the show will be announcing special fifth generation news: "Pokemon Black  and White's three starters, shocking battle scenes, and more will be revealed to the public!" The episode's title is "New Pokemon Game and Movie Scoop Back-to-Back Special!" Thanks goes to Bangiras for these translations.

This week, the show is going to reveal at least one new Pokemon. They may just flat-out show us a new Pokemon or they could tease us with the silhouettes of the three starters (being the new Pokemon they promised) and then reveal them in full on next week's episode. Either way, CoroCoro's May 15th issue will have the same content as the show's two upcoming episodes. Since scans of the magazine will probably be leaked on the Internet around the 10th, we'll more than likely have the artwork of the starter Pokemon and everything else before next week's episode.


----------



## «Jack» (May 6, 2010)

I swear, if it's like that one Pokemon Sunday thing where they revealed an animated version of the city that was the same as a picture we'd already seen, and a picture of an animation we'd already seen, I'll rip the head of Nintendo's brains out.


----------



## Nic (May 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> I swear, if it's like that one Pokemon Sunday thing where they revealed an animated version of the city that was the same as a picture we'd already seen, and a picture of an animation we'd already seen, I'll rip the head of Nintendo's brains out.


I have to agree on what you said there.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 6, 2010)

If it's those things in the image you posted...then I will have lost all faith in Next-Gen Pokemon.


----------



## Nic (May 6, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> If it's those things in the image you posted...then I will have lost all faith in Next-Gen Pokemon.


That isn't. But they are in the new gen.


----------



## Elliot (May 6, 2010)

That thing looks so freaking ugly. That pokemon on the left looks like shinx but recoloured.


----------



## gerardo781 (May 6, 2010)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 6, 2010)

This Saturday is the 8th.
You're a Saturday early there.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 6, 2010)

Ooh, can't wait! I hope the starters are less obnoxious looking than the pokemon they've already revealed. =T


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 6, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Ooh, can't wait! I hope the starters are less obnoxious looking than the pokemon they've already revealed. =T


What do you mean by "Obnoxious"???


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 6, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Less stupid looking. XD;


----------



## Nic (May 7, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> This Saturday is the 8th.
> You're a Saturday early there.


oh shi-


----------



## Rockman! (May 7, 2010)

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow.
IT'S ONLY A DAY AWAY.


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2010)

On Sunday they say they're going to announce some more pokemon or something, But this is still awesome.


----------



## Jrrj15 (May 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> On Sunday they say they're going to announce some more pokemon or something, But this is still awesome.


Cant wait I hope one of them is a mini elephant!!!


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

Interesting, hope they're good.


----------



## Josh (May 7, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Phanphy one?


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Jrrj15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is.



and on topic, I'd like to see some new type combinations.
no bull*censored.2.0* pokemon like they did in the fourth gen, and hopefully all of the new ones don't look like the crap legendaries they've showed us so far.


----------



## [Nook] (May 7, 2010)

I want to see an evolution of Pinsir, Heracross, and Dunsparce. I also want to see a legendary Bug type.


----------



## Rockman! (May 8, 2010)

From what I heard, it's going to be a starter ...


----------

